# Jr Statesman Plunger gets Stuck in Barrel



## Silverado (Jan 5, 2013)

I sold a beautiful Pheasant Feather Jr Statesman to a lady for a Christmas present to her Husband. I just received a email from the Gentleman saying that he could not remove the plunger from the barrel. Are there different size 
plungers that won't fit these pens. I think I put a Gold Premium Plunger in it that was made by Schmidt.
Has anyone run across this and is there repair? Possibley fileing the inside of the Nib End fitting.
I also don't remember if the non postable end cap unscrews on these or is the end cap just pressed in. I don't have any of these on hand to check.

Thanks in Advance,
Tim


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 5, 2013)

If you did not REMOVE the spring fron the final I would guess that the end of the plunger  (cartridge pump)is caught in the spring. Anytime on any of the Jr. series if pen check to make sure you remove the spring in the final (it's used for the roller-ball) Yes the final will unscrew and I use a dental pick to remove the spring but even needlenose plyers will work..


----------



## Silverado (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Roy

I am waiting to here back from the Customer. I measured the Standard Converter against the Gold premium Converter and there is about 65 thous.
difference.
Hopefully it is just a spring in the end cap that i overlooked or simply putting
the Standard Converter back in the Pen.

Regards,
Tim


----------

